
Cops Told ‘Don’t Look’ at New iPhones to Avoid Face ID Lock-Out - nthuser
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/5984jq/cops-dont-look-iphonex-face-id-unlock-elcomsoft
======
squarefoot
Easy to circumvent using an app which recognizes signs the phone owner might
be sending with his face when the phone is put in front of him, just like if
someone says something while blinking an eye. Ok, blinking eyes are easy to
notice but I can for example dilate very easily my nostrils or fake
strabismus, two gestures which would be next to unnoticeable to a human not
paying close attention, but what about a vision algorithm "sniffing" the
camera data flow and acting if one sign, all of them or both in a given order
are performed?

------
fgonzag
FaceID should have a lock-out gesture or face, so that if someone coerces you
into unlocking the phone with your face, you can use a preprogrammed gesture
to disable FaceID until the passcode is entered.

------
coralreef
Tip: to lock out Face ID and require passcode to unlock, you can hold the
power + either volume button.

